# Firearms Ownership France



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Many thanks for the welcome.
I've been asked about the French procces. So here you go.........
The easiest firearms to buy here are 7th category firearms which are black powder pistols & rifles. To buy these all you have to have is proof of your address and identity.

To buy anything for target shooting you'll have to join the 'Federation Francaise De Tir' which normally involves joining a local target shooting club as well all in for about 115 Euros. This gives you access to the club range and insurance, plus most importantly the ability to buy category 5 firearms which are: rifles that are not self loading and are not military calibres (ie 22lr bolt action ). This happens very quickly, that is you can join the federation and buy a rifle at the same time. With this membership you can also buy shotguns because clay pigeon shooting is of course not hunting but target shooting.

If you want to buy hand guns and or self loading weapons (these are in categories 4 and 1) then you'll have to get a carnet de tir. This is simply a log book which you must get stamped at your club every two months as proof that you go shooting and are seen by the other club members.

After you've collected 3 stamps you can then complete a green piece of paper from your club called 'Avis Preable' which is signed by the regional president confirms that they think you are OK to buy some more interesting firearms.

With the 'Avis Preable' you can get another piece of paper called 'Demand de la retention des arms' I got mine from the Gendarmerie who also helped me fill it in and sent off the copies to the Prefecture for me. This paper is filled in requesting a specific calibre weapon and describing if it's self loading pistol/revolver or rifle etc&#8230;You also have to take copies of your Carnet d Tir with it's three stamps, a copy of your Federation Francais de Tir membership card, the 'Avis Preable' and a receipt or photograph of your gun cabinet.

For each firearm you will have to complete one of these demands (max 3 per time). The demand is only valid for three months when it comes back so you have to go shopping!

Firearm categories in France:
1 Self loading rifles, Self loading pistols, Pistols/Rifles that are a military calibre.
4 Revolvers of non military calibres, self loading 22lr pistols and rifles.
5 Rifles not self loading of non military calibres.
8 Deactivated firearms. 
Firearm Calibres Classified as Military in France
7.62mm, 9mm, .303 British, .45, .50 The classification is not based on power it is simply on the fact that a specific calibre has been deemed a military one. This list isn't quite complete but covers most of the popular choices. All of these calibres are categorised as 1st Category in France.
CCW is a no-go area.

Hope this answers any questions.:smt023
fusil (French for rifle)


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Dude...what a pain in the a**! :smt022
Only a 3 month time frame for shopping? I would go broke very quickly!!!
Best of luck to you.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I guess I'll not complain about the few hoops we have to jump through.

Are Deactivated firearms treated the same as functional ones? What qualifies them as deactivated? (plugged barrel, cut reciever...?)


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Are there any restrictions on buying ammo?


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

*More answers....*

Hi guys,
OK here we go.
Deactivated firearms are section 8 and are free sale (as many as you want) and have plugged barrels or welded actions. De-act's are only legal to buy IF they have the certificate of deactivation with it.

Ammo....._*your not gonna believe this but*_.........you can only buy 1000 rounds/cases per year per firearm.:smt076
So as you can imagine reloading is VERY popular here in France. Powder, bullets and primers are unlimited. :smt023
Unlimited ammo's are 22 rim-fire and shotgun shells.
Hope this helps,
fusil


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Bonjour M. Fusil,

Thanks for the very interesting information! I lived in Germany for a while, and got to visit France many times, mostly the areas around Verdun and Strasbourg, and of course Paris. The Germans have rules that are very similar to yours, although I cannot remember any ammo restrictions.

Your rules/laws/restrictions would seem very overbearing to most of us Americans, but then again I have seen much worse in other countries. I am just glad to see that your government has not enacted the same kinds of laws that the British have.

merci et au revoir,
PhilR.
p.s. you have just seen the entire extent of my remaining French language capacity......


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

fusil said:


> So as you can imagine reloading is VERY popular here in France.


It may become VERY popular here in California as well. :smt076


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

...heh..Reloading is just something most hard core shooters do here in Ky. Got to get cost down or you aint shooting. Well..not as much anyway. Thank God for Blue Press..heh


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

Is there any opportunities to own any items that are considered "Class 3" weapons here in the States? These are things like suppressors (silencers, though that's a misnomer), automatic weapons, or short barreled rifles?

While I would not be happy with those restrictions, those are significantly less than I would expect for a European country...


----------

